# help with oxidized trailer fenders



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a 1980 ranger trail trailer and the finders are oxidized pretty bad. My question is what product would you guys recommend to use and also is it better to use a wet sander or just do it by hand.

Thanks


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

If so, Meguiars makes a kit that consists of 3 parts- heavy oxidation remover, a cleaner wax and then a polishing wax. While it takes elbow grease and time, it will do a decent job of cleaning up the finish provided it's not completely wasted. Gelcoat is remarkably durable but UV and weather will make it dull. 

If it is really bad, you can wet sand with 1000 grit emory cloth and LOTS of water. Simply sand until it feels "smooth"- you'll understand once you start. The bad thing about fenders is the curvature- be careful not to sand all the way through the gelcoat. You can run your hand over the surface and feel the roughness- when sanding the cloth will feel "sticky" until the oxidized surface is gone, then it will feel slick. It won't be shiny when you are done but it will look better. Then you can start with the cleaning wax or polishing compound and then a couple coats of pure wax. They can be brought back if they aren't completely killed. My boat was dull and rough when I got it but a couple days of Meguiars, a buffer and lots of work got it pretty shiny again. I wet sanded only on the horizontal surfaces as they were the worst. Be careful! With the water running you won't see the result as much as feel it. Once the cloth begins to "glide" on the surface, stopping rubbing. 

UFM82


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It depends on how bad it is. Meguiar's makes a Boat/RV Cleaner Wax that does a great job of cleaning off oxidation. I would use this or a similar product but it probably should be done twice if it's bad. 3m also makes products for restoring glass, boaters world and west marine stock this stuff. For ease of use I would try a buffer machine but with the nooks and cranny's probably better off by hand, the fenders aren't all that big. Grad a short stool and put the elbow greese to work. 

http://www.meguiars.com/estore/product_list.cfm?sectionname=Boat/RV%20Care>Boat/RV%20Waxes>Liquid%20Waxes&sectionID=55101


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Anthony-
THIS is the product that I was telling you about which I used on my fenders. I rubbed them down with the 3M product then broke out the 10" orbital buffer and went to town with some Mothers Wax. They looked amazing for several dunks in the water, but slowly went back to where they were. 

The second time around I did the same treatment and added a rub-down with Bass Boat Saver.... it lasted several more weeks and whenever I want to get it back all I have to do is put a couple sprays on a cloth and rub them down again with BBS.


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

I started using these products on my Ranger Trail, that had the same problems.

Applied Super Duty Fiberglass cleaner with oribatal Buffer to remove the oxidation (may take more than one application if oxidation is really bad); then used Ultimate Polish Cleaner for the final finish. This was done in April, and is still holding it's own. It really does a great job, finish wise.

Another idea that I am exploring is to have a set of snap on canvas fender skirts made to cover the fender/step units on the trailer while not in use. I use Erb's tarp shop in Walnut Creek, Ohio. Mr. Erb is Amish, and does fine work, uses top gun canvas products. He just got a phone, you used to have to take your rig to him, and explain what you wanted. Have been using him since 1979 for covers on all of my Rangers. Price is beyond reasonable.

http://www.nauticalease.com/

Erb's Tarp Shop
5218 State Route 515
Millersburg, OH 44654
Phone: 330-893-2562

Best Wishes.

Dan Wadsworth Sr. 
Ursusguy


----------

